# Record Day!!!



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Fished the flats on my friend's boat from 10:30-3pm today and didn't get but 2 catfish and 2 skip jack. He had to go to a birthday party at Chuck E Cheese so I got off his boat and decided to hit Ft Pickens for some surf fishing. Put 4 lines in the water around 4pm all with live sand fleas. 1st hour brought a double hook up with 2 small green fish. Not sure what they were maybe baby blue fish. The Heron next to me ate them for dinner. 2nd hour brought a large sting ray. About 6:30 I got a skip jack and then a pompano. Ten minutes later I got a 26" redfish and then 5 minutes after that got a 24" redfish. I could not believe it. I took the Pomp to GBBT and it weighed 2.5lbs. ME and the guys weighing it thought 3.5lbs. I will weigh it on my own scale tomorrow morning before I fillet. Back out there in the morning at lot #21. 
Irish
PS Guy 50 yrds to my east got a ton of ladyfish/skipjack and had a family 25 yrds east of me for the last 1.5 hrs of the day. They didn't get any fish but the Dad was nice enough to take my picture. I texted my friend at Chuck E Cheese the pics. Maybe that was wrong to do but it sure was funny.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Sounds like a great day. Hopefully I'll get out there before sharking tomorrow and get some fresh bait. All these pomp guys are getting rays and not me lol.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Justin618 I have seen groups of rays up to 12 on moblie st down fort morgan road Just a heads up and the bay side has been producing alot of the size you are looking for.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice.!


----------



## Buckshot41 (Apr 1, 2013)

We went today and it suck! Hard to find bait and full of lady fish! We fished in Navarre!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Congrats! Great report and fish, glad ya got some


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Oh so good. Went out this morning from 8:30-11:30. all I got was a sting ray and a catfish.


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

Hey Irish, Can I have the 4-leaf clover back that I let you borrow a couple years ago? Your having way too much good luck! 

Nice fish, nice meal.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job on some good vittles!!!!


----------

